# Moss ball browning and softning (and a hole?)



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

You could always attach it to some driftwood it makes a cool carpet effect. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Excel + moss balls = bad things just a heads up

Be very careful with the dosing, at rec levels I've done ok, anything over and I start to get white moss.


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

What about the pre-Excel browning?


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

Bump.

What causes moss balls to soften and get holes? 
What causes browning that never seems to recover?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you turn the balls over once in a while? You should.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine turned brown when I dosed excel two weeks ago. Stopped dosing and now it is a deep green again(=


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

> Care for domestic marimo
> 
> Domestic marimo grow in tap water at room temperature as long as the water is changed every one or two weeks (more frequently in summer and less often in winter). The marimo can be placed in the refrigerator in hot weather (above 25°C), but does not survive freezing.
> 
> ...


That is the suggested care from Wikipedia if it browns. I've not had issues with mine yet, they are to new so can't speak from experience.


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

Peachii, do you think it would be correct for me to assume based off of that article that the best in-home growing environment for a moss ball includes club soda, aquarium salt, and indirect sunlight/household lighting?


----------

